# Mom's Dog is Sick



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

My mom's dog, Lily, was diagnosed this morning with stage three kidney failure. Apparently she isn't showing symptoms... the only way they found out was doing a blood test after I complained about how awful her breath is. That was followed by a pee test (yes, lots of fun trying to get a urine sample from a dog, btw). 

Do any of you know any info on this illness? I can't find any sights with decent info about it in dogs, just sights trying to sell cures. So if anyone has info, I'd appreciate it. I'm really just kind of curious about what Lily's odds are. :smt022

P.S. This is the same dog that had a stroke about a year and half to two years ago. Just for added info.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

you might check out these folks and do a search:

http://www.chatevo.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=17

Or post a topic.

Prayers for you and your family.

WM


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Sorry to hear this SL, our pets are as much family as family.

How old is Lily?

Is there a possibility this is related to the pet food from China that was contaminated with Melamine about a year back?

Were you aware of that food problem?

More questions than answers but they might point towards something.

Best wishes. TOF


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

We're not 100 % sure of her age, she was an SPCA rescue dog, and they picked her up as a stray. It is assumed she is about 5 or 6 years old now. She's been with us about three years.

No, she didn't have any of that dog food. She's got some special stuff the doctor gives her.

They think the cause of it is actually some pain medication they put her on after her stroke. Mom only gives it to her on occassion, as she is suppossed to, but apparently a side effect is kidney damage. So the doctor's are assuming that.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> you might check out these folks and do a search:
> 
> http://www.chatevo.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=17
> 
> ...


Thank you! Checking them out now.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Good news. The doctor says she has an infection which is causing the kidney failure. This does mean it can be treated and she should be fine. :smt033


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Good news. The doctor says she has an infection which is causing the kidney failure. This does mean it can be treated and she should be fine. :smt033


:smt023

Thanks for the update.

WM


----------



## tonyjh (Dec 31, 2008)

OP, glad to hear that your dog is ok. I just had to put dowm one of my dogs, Molly, my English Springer Spaniel, 2 weeks ago. She would have turned 12 today...it was the HARDEST damn thing I've ever had to do!:-(


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

That's good news SL!

Tonyjh: You have my condolences. Been there myself twice.


(anyone who thinks a dog isn't part of the family never had one...)


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> (anyone who thinks a dog isn't part of the family never had one...)


Exactly!


----------



## fnr (Feb 12, 2009)

i am so sorry to hear this. best of luck to the dog.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

*Update*

Lily was doing really good, then she had her vet appointment today. The vet originally thought all her counts were going down, but today her phosphorus levels were the highest they've ever been. He now thinks she is headed right for stage four, could even possibly skip it and go right to stage five, at which point we'll have to have Lily put down. He also told my mom that with her phosphorus count as it is, she really could go at any time, although it will be quick.

I feel worse for my mom than the dog, honestly. I love the little dog, but she's my mom's buddy. She's been with us for about three years now. Lily is about six years old, an SPCA rescue dog. And really, she's all my mom's got. Since mom's been down with her knees and her back, Lily has been her constant companion and loyal defender. And really, you'd never even know this dog is sick! She's still playing, wants to go on long walks, and eating us out of house and home like usual. But if we lose Lily, mom's going to be painfully lonely, and it makes me worried sick about mom.

So if you have some spare prayers, please pray for Lily, but pray for mom more. Thanks!


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Prayers for you.

For Lilly

For Mom

For Sucklead





WM


----------

